# 29 Gallon planted tank.



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

Decided to make a journal of my new tank so I don't have to keep pics on my computer, plus I am able to see what I've done to the tank over the years.

I just set up this brand new fluval tank a couple days ago and love it, the plants are still settling in and should look much better in a week or so.








Some dwarf cockatoos aka apistogramma cacatuoides I keep. 

























Shot at 2012-07-20


----------

